

How flipping websites is like the stock market - cardmagic
http://flippingsage.com/blog/index.php/2010/01/flipping-websites-is-like-the-stock-market/

======
jacquesm
I don't like the term 'flipping'. A website is more than just a bunch of bits,
it is usually associated with a community of users and you don't just 'flip'
the investment that 100's if not not 100's of thousands have made in you.

You need to take in to account the party that receives what you've created and
you have to make sure that that party has your users best interests at heart.
If not you'll end up with some money in your pocket but a tarnished
reputation.

And if you buy websites purely speculative you have to ask yourself if there
isn't a market better suited to that kind of behaviour.

~~~
cardmagic
There are many kinds of websites, and not all of them have a community of
users. Many ecommerce sites for example have no sense of community and are all
about the product and the relationship between the seller and the buyer.

To assume that only blogs or services are bought and sold is a mistake.
However it is true that finding a proper buyer is always a concern. Buying and
selling websites can be more involved than buying and selling stock for sure.

If you are a computer geek who knows websites better than the stock market,
then buying them speculatively could be more interesting than you give it
credit.

------
slapshot
Flipping websites could be a similar experience to flipping houses: fun and
profitable while the market is rising, but dangerous and unprofitable while
the market sinks. Add a little leverage in there and you have potential for
huge ups and downs.

